# how to clean a cobra?



## salamat (Jan 21, 2012)

so here's the situation, i recently found a dead philippine king cobra nice and dried up.
i want to save the skull and spine , i dont want to boil it because i know the bones are quite delicate, i dont have time to leave it out for ants as i'm traveling around and in one spot for only a day or two at a time, i'm also kinda worried about handling it to much because i dont know about venom exposure. right now its sitting in a coffee can in my pack.
can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 21, 2012)

No skin left? Snake bones are pretty darn fragile as you have already noticed. There isn't much connective tissue holding them together at all either. I think the skull might be cool. Maybe some rib bone toothpicks? Take the fangs out of the skull and put them in something in a hard case (label it sharp/poison). There's a good chance that there's more than two fangs in there (there are usually some smaller fangs ready to take their place as the larger fangs are shed). Be careful! Put the skull in a hard container (label it sharp/poison). You can hold onto these things like that for quite awhile until you figure out a better solution.


----------



## salamat (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the advice


----------



## salamat (Jan 21, 2012)

the skin is still on and nice and dry. figured i would try to save that as well.
i will be very carful when handling the head, maybe leather work gloves.
is there a shelf life on venom?
is there any chance of absorbing it through the skin if i handle it?
thanks for the advice mmmmmicheal.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 21, 2012)

you are asking something I don't_ really_ know about. I think you are safe being near the venom. I'd avoid inhaling it, getting it on a mucous membrane, in the eyes, having it enter the bloodstream, etc. 
May want to be careful about getting it near thin skin (genitals, face, armpits.) just in case you can be sensitive. This is probably an unnecessary precaution as you probably have no interest in getting
your junk or any of these other body parts anywhere near this project.

Here's a link to a forum with others who wanted to "preserve a snake head" http://www.welltrainedmind.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-85707.html


----------

